# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Lightening 30/30 rule for kids

## Rick

I ran across this cartoon book that teaches the 30/30 rule to kids. Just thought I'd share it. 

http://www.floridadisaster.org/kids/..._30-30Rule.pdf

----------

